# مشكلة الحزن بعد ارتكاب الخطية ( علاج أم هلاك )



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2011)

هناك بعضاً من الخدام والكهنة المتشددين في حياتهم الشخصية من جهة الخطية وليس لديهم موهبة إرشاد النفوس من جهة أن لكل واحد شخصيته، وبكونهم غير مدركين لطبيعة النفوس لأنهم اتخذوا كراسي الأرشاد قبل أن ينالوا موهبة الروح، نجدهم يبكتون بعنف وقسوة مفرطة بعض الشخصيات التي لا ينفع تبكيتها فيدخلونهم في صراع وفشل في الطريق الروحي فيصيبوا نفوسهم بالإحباط المروع للنفس، وعن دون قصد يخرجونهم من الطريق الروحي بصورة يائسة ومحطمة تماماً، لذلك أريد ان أنبه أن لا يتخذ أحد من نفسه مرشداً روحياً أن لم ينال موهبة الروح وخبرة معرفة النفوس حسب الإفراز ليُميز بين حالة كل شخص وآخر، لأن الإرشاد ياتي بروح النصح والإرشاد الذي هو الروح القدس وليس حسب شخصيتنا وما اختبرناه على المستوى الشخصي، لأن ما ينفعنا نحن قد لا ينفع غيرنا، لأن لكل نفس حالتها ومعاملات الله الخاصه بها...

عموماً أُريد أن أتكلم معكم اليوم عن مشكلة الحزن بعد ارتكاب الخطية، هل هو علاج نافع للنفس أم هو ضار!!!​في الواقع العملي من جهة الخبرة، فأنه يُصاب   البعض (وبخاصة من لهم ضمير حي وحساس) بعد ارتكاب الخطية بألم داخلي عميق   ويشعرون بالمرارة والألم النفسي ويعتقدون إن حياتهم عبء ثقيل لا يُحتمل،   وهذا الحزن هو عدو مُدمّر للنفس، يقود الإنسان لليأس والسقوط تحت نير   الخطية ودمارها الشامل الذي يحطم القلب ويشل كل قدرات الإنسان وَيُعْجِزّةُ   ويمنعه   عن التوبة ليجلس في قاع الظلمة مطروحاً بعيداً عن الله بلا رجاء أو أمل   وقد يصل لليأس التام أن لم يمسك في وعد الرب بإيمان: [ كل ما يعطيني الآب   فإلي يُقبل ومن يُقبل إلي لا أخرجه خارجاً ] (يو  6 :  37) !!!

عموماً بعد الخطية - دائماً ولزماً - يولد في داخل النفس حزن يقود إما إلى النهوض بقوة وعزيمة التوبة التي من الأعماق وهو الحزن الذي يُسمى حزن بحسب مشيئة الله، وإما يولد حزن مدمر يقود الإنسان إلى قاع الظلمة واليأس ويشل كل قدراته ويجعله ييأس من محبة الله وحياة التوبة، وهذا الحزن يُسمى حزن بحسب الشيطان!!!

ولو نظرنا للكتاب المقدس عن هذا الحزن الصالح   الذي يقود للتوبة، فنجد أن الحزن الذي عاناه القديس بطرس الرسول بعد نكرانه   للمسيح الرب له المجد، يشهد على أن الحزن كان من أجل المسيح الله القدوس   البار. فقد تألم القديس بطرس الرسول وبكى بكاءً مراً وأعاد بدموعه رتبته   الرسولية.

أما الحزن المدمر للنفس القائد إلى الفناء   والعدم، فهو الحزن الذي عاناه يهوذا، ففي اللحظة التي كان فيها المخلص يحرر   العالم من عبودية الخطية بالصليب، كان يهوذا بحزنه المدمر يفقد الرجاء في   خلاصه وتنقية قلبه، فيدفع بنفسه لحبل المشنقة وينتحر ليتخلص من عذابه   الداخلي بتسليمه البار القدوس الذي أحبه وضمه لتلاميذه الأخصاء، وهذا ما يحدث مع كثير من النفوس التي تدخل في مرارة الخطية الكاسرة لكبرياء النفس، فعوض أن يفكر في التوبة وأن ينسحق تحت يد الرب المُخلصة فأنه يفكر أن ينهي حياته ويقول آه لو لم أولد، وآه لو تنتهي حياتي كلها فقد كرهت نفسي لا أُريد أن أحيا قط...

الحزن لأجل الله حسب مشيئته :​ فلنحزن يا إخوتي على عدم الاعتراف بالجميل نحو الكلي الصلاح محب البشر، ونحزن ونحن مُحملين بالرجاء الحسن على خسراننا الشركة مع الله الثالوث القدوس، فإن حزناً مثل هذا لا يحمل أي ضرر للنفس، بل هو دافع لنا أن لا نكف عن أن نطلب من الله أن يعطينا قوة الشركة ويعيدنا إلى حضنه كأبن ضال يشتاق إلى حضن أبيه وصدره الحلو ليسند رأسه عليه ويشعر بآمان الحب الإلهي.
يا إخوتي أرجوكم لا تصدقوا الحزن الكاذب المُدمر للنفس،   أنه لا يوجد فائدة فيكم، وأنه لم يعد لكم رجاء حي في المسيح يسوع، لأنكم   تجدون أنفسكم خطاة لا تستحقوا شيء، فهذه أنصاف حقائق ضارة للنفس، لأن الرب   يسوع لم يأتي لأجل أصحاء أو أبرار أو قديسين، بل أتى لأجل الخطاة [ لأن   المسيح إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار ] (رو  5 :  6)، وتأكدوا أنه يطلب ما قد هلك، يطلب الفجار والأثمة وكل ميت في خطيئته ليُحي نفسه، لذلك سُميَّ الراعي الصالح الذي يبحث عن الخروف الضال...

فعلى قدر ما نرى أنفسنا خطاة بل وقد وصلنا لحد الفجور، فطوبى لنا لا من أجل   إننا صرنا فجار، بل لأن لنا رجاء في المسيح يسوع، ولنا حياة فيه، لأنه  أتى  من أجل الخطاة والفجار وكل من هو ميت لا رجاء أو شفاء له، لأنه صار  حياة  للذين في قبور الشهوة أموات بالخطايا والذنوب ليُحييهم معه ويعطيهم  باسمه  حياة ورجاء حي بقيامته من بين الأموات: [ ونحن أموات بالخطايا  أحيانا مع  المسيح، بالنعمة أنتم مُخلصون ] (أف  2 :  5)، فلنا اليوم ان نطرح عنا ثقل الخطية بسهولة ناظرين لرب النعمة والنجاة والحياة لأننا بالنعمة مخلصون   ولسنا بحاجة لناموس وقانون حسب الجسد وإمكانيتنا لكي نعود لله لنحيا، لأن   لا قدرة لميت أن يقوم من ذاته ولا بأعماله لأنه لن يستطيع أن يخرج شيئاً   إلا رائحة الموت فقط لأن ما فسد لا يُمكن أن يكون نافعاً لأي شيءٌ على   الإطلاق، فالله لا ينتظر منا شيئاً قط، بل ينتظر عودتنا بإيمان في شخصه أنه   هو القيامة والحياة، فأن كل من يؤمن به لا يخزى وينال منه حياة، لأنه  قادر  أن يُقيمنا من موت الخطية بقوته، فلو آمنا سنرى مجد الله، فالله لا  ينتظر  جهداً من أحد ليصل للحياة الأبدية أو يُرضيه وينال منه قوة غفران  أبدي  وشركة حيه معه، فيا أخوتي أنتم بالنعمة مخلصون فقط آمنوا تنالوا قوة:  [ وأن  كان البار بالجهد يخلص فالفاجر والخاطئ أين يظهران ] (1بط  4 :   18)
   [ وأنتم إذ كنتم أمواتاً بالذنوب والخطايا التي سلكتم فيها قبلاً حسب دهر   هذا العالم حسب رئيس سلطان الهواء، الروح الذي يعمل الآن في ابناء  المعصية.  الذين نحن أيضاً جميعاً تصرفنا قبلاً بينهم في شهوات جسدنا  عاملين مشيئات  الجسد والأفكار وكنا بالطبيعة أبناء الغضب كالباقين أيضاً. الله  الذي هو  غني في الرحمة من أجل محبته الكثيرة التي أحبنا بها. ونحن أموات  بالخطايا  أحيانا مع المسيح بالنعمة أنتم مخلصون. وأقامنا معه وأجلسنا معه  في  السماويات في المسيح يسوع. ليظهر في الدهور الآتية غنى نعمته الفائق  باللطف  علينا في المسيح يسوع. لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله. ليس من أعمال كي لا يفتخر أحد. لأننا نحن عمله مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها.
لأن به لنا كلينا قدوماً في روح واحد إلى الآب. فلستم إذاً بعد غرباء ونزلا بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله.   مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية. الذي  فيه  كل البناء مركباً معاً ينمو هيكلاً مقدساً في الرب. الذي فيه أنتم أيضاً مبنيون معاً مسكناً لله في الروح ] (أنظر أفسس 2)​


----------



## rania79 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى ليك بجد
ربى يباركك


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ميرسى ليك بجد
> ربى يباركك



ويبارك حياتك ويهبك كل فرح التوبة الحلو برجاء قيامة يسوع من الأموات
كوني في تمام الصحة الروحية والجسدية باسم الرب وفي روح وداعة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*ارجو ان يقراء الخدام و الكهنه المتشددين هذا الكلام.. الرب يبارك حياتك..اشكرك على الموضوع المهم و الايات المباركه المستخدمه الرب يبارك حياتك *


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ارجو ان يقراء الخدام و الكهنه المتشددين هذا الكلام.. الرب يبارك حياتك..اشكرك على الموضوع المهم و الايات المباركه المستخدمه الرب يبارك حياتك *



وهبنا الله قوة حياة التوبة برجاء قيامة يسوع الذي يُقيم الساقطين ليجعلهم قديسين وبلا لوم في المحبة
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض يا اروع أخت حلوة مزينة بزينة يسوع، ليحفظ الله قلبك وفكرك دائماً
في روح وداعة يسوع حسب مسرة مشيئته آمين
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوعك لمسني 
ميرسي ليك كثير اخي العزيز
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2011)

karima قال:


> *موضوعك لمسني
> ميرسي ليك كثير اخي العزيز
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*



ويهبك فيض النعمة وفرح الروح القدس
كوني في تمام مسرة محبة الله وسلامه الفائق
باسم ربنا يسوع راعينا العظيم آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*جميل جدااا وقيم شكراا*​


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2011)

فقط صلي من أجلي يا محبوب الله الحلو
كن معافي باسم الرب آمين
​


----------

